# Niagara Falls



## FastTrax (Oct 3, 2020)

www.niagarafallsusa.org

www.niagarafallslive.com

www.infoniagara.com

www.niagaraparks.com

www.skylon.com

www.maidofthemist.com

www.discoverniagara.org

www.facebook.com/NiagaraFallsOntarioTourism/

www.twitter.com/niagarafallsusa?lang=en

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niagara_Falls,_New_York


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 3, 2020)

It's fun to go to see the falls in the late winter or early spring when they are still coated with ice.

A couple of times over the years the falls actually stopped due to ice jams coming out of lake Erie.  When it happened in the mid-1800s it caused a mild panic.  People in Niagara Falls thought it was a sign that the end of the world was coming.

http://www.niagarafrontier.com/fall...exact time that Niagara,the day of March 30th.


----------



## macgeek (Oct 3, 2020)

never been there it looks awesome.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 3, 2020)

Niagara Falls is beautiful. I’m been there about 6 or 7 times. It looks different each season and the coloured lights at nighttime make it magical. 

These aren’t my photos


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 3, 2020)

Another great travel memory! Been to both sides . Have taken the Maid of the Mist and the elevator ride under the falls.


----------



## jujube (Oct 3, 2020)

One of the big jokes there is that tourists ask "What time do they turn off the falls at night?"

Not really too far off as they DO cut down the volume at times to divert water for irrigation.

And I believe one of the "side falls" is going to be diverted in order to do some shoring up at the bottom.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 3, 2020)

My parents honeymooned there, many, many moons ago.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 3, 2020)

When I saw the title to your thread I thought you were talking about Abbott & Costello.  Then, slowly I turned, step by step, inch by inch and I realized you were not.


----------



## Jules (Oct 3, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> My parents honeymooned there, many, many moons ago.


That’s what they were known for.  Probably only if you were an easterner, which I was.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Ferocious (Oct 4, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


>


*Absolutely beautiful, fantastic, awesome.......and the falls aren't bad either.*


----------



## jerry old (Oct 4, 2020)

Going to go buy a barrel-remember?


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 4, 2020)

jujube said:


> One of the big jokes there is that tourists ask "What time do they turn off the falls at night?"
> 
> Not really too far off as they DO cut down the volume at times to divert water for irrigation.
> 
> And I believe one of the "side falls" is going to be diverted in order to do some shoring up at the bottom.



I can just imagine, a crowd of people enjoying the falls and it suddenly stops.  Somebody yells "Hey! Anybody got a couple of quarters!". 

Tony


----------



## Keesha (Oct 4, 2020)

Apparently water flowing into the American Falls  and the Canadian Horseshoe Falls is greatly reduced at night for power generating purposes. 

Here’s an interesting write up about it . 

https://www.niagarafallstourism.com/blog/do-they-shut-off-the-falls-at-night/


----------



## jerry old (Oct 4, 2020)

1967-72, need current info

Sever  hundred yards above the  Niagara River looks to be 4-8 feet deep, with a current of 15-25 miles an hour.
There is no way your going to get out of that fast flowing current.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 4, 2020)

Pepper said:


> When I saw the title to your thread I thought you were talking about Abbott & Costello.  Then, slowly I turned, step by step, inch by inch and I realized you were not.



That scene was not the only one but it truly was the funniest.


----------



## Manatee (Nov 10, 2020)

We visited the falls in 1969, the American falls were shut off completely.  They did it to explore whether they could stabilize the erosion that was causing the face to recede.  It looked really strange.  The Canadian side was business as usual.  We rode the Maid of the Mist.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 10, 2020)

Yes, these are a sight to behold.  Got soaked though.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 10, 2020)

We lived in Niagara Falls, Ontario for several years. Never knew until then how many friends and relatives we had    A couple even brought a sister and niece over who were visiting from France. 

Coincidentally, when my husband and I first met, we went into one of those photo booths .. it had a poster of Niagara Falls on it that shows behind us.


----------



## jujube (Nov 10, 2020)

I worked with a man whose sister-in-law is believed to have committed suicide by going over the falls.  She was apparently obsessed with the notion of doing so and her shoes and purse were found one morning near the water where she could have gotten in.  Her body was never found nor was she ever heard of again. The family believed she had done it.


----------



## old medic (Nov 10, 2020)

Pepper said:


> When I saw the title to your thread I thought you were talking about Abbott & Costello.  Then, slowly I turned, step by step, inch by inch and I realized you were not.


1st thing that came to my mind
the Stooges....

The other story  is of a cross country tour travel bus with a bragging Texian on it...
Everywhere they went He would have something to say about Texas having Bigger Better or more of....
when they hit Niagara Falls a woman from NY says " got anything like that in Texas?"
He calmly replies...
" Nope.... But know a plumber that can fix that leak in about 10 minutes"


----------



## Gaer (Nov 11, 2020)

Thank you for the pictures.  Something I'll never see in person!
So beautiful!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 13, 2020)

The best vacation I ever had.


----------

